# Remote Locate Help needed



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a 2 hopper system. Location one has 3 remotes and I can press system info, select a particular remote and then locate it via the menu brought up. On hopper 2, I have 6 remotes. I can press the same buttons to locate any of the 6 remotes but none of the remotes will beep. I called Dish and was told Hoppers are supposed to have only one remote. I find that to be a ridiculous statement since the system lets you name and add multiple remotes. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Not true Hoppers can have multiple remotes. Not sure what the limit is if any.


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

Can anyone confirm the remote finder works with my setup. Non of them beep.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Papa J said:


> I have a 2 hopper system. Location one has 3 remotes and I can press system info, select a particular remote and then locate it via the menu brought up. On hopper 2, I have 6 remotes. I can press the same buttons to locate any of the 6 remotes but none of the remotes will beep. I called Dish and was told Hoppers are supposed to have only one remote. I find that to be a ridiculous statement since the system lets you name and add multiple remotes. Any help would be appreciated.


You can have multiple remotes, how many I do not know. You would think if the Hopper allowed you to add six remotes that the maximum amount of remotes is at least six. If you want to check to see if the 2nd Hopper is struggling with six remotes, temporarily reduce the number to a total of three remotes, the same amount of remotes that works on the 1st Hopper. If three work on the 2nd Hopper, then introduce one remote at a time until it stops working. You could also take the three remotes that you know beep on the 1st Hopper and move them to the 2nd Hopper, making sure that they are the only three available on the 2nd Hopper. See if they continue to beep there.

Experiment, and see if you can find a pattern.


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

Blowgun said:


> You can have multiple remotes, how many I do not know. You would think if the Hopper allowed you to add six remotes that the maximum amount of remotes is at least six. If you want to check to see if the 2nd Hopper is struggling with six remotes, temporarily reduce the number to a total of three remotes, the same amount of remotes that works on the 1st Hopper. If three work on the 2nd Hopper, then introduce one remote at a time until it stops working. You could also take the three remotes that you know beep on the 1st Hopper and move them to the 2nd Hopper, making sure that they are the only three available on the 2nd Hopper. See if they continue to beep there.Experiment, and see if you can find a pattern.


Thanks. Beeping is the only problem so I will try deleting as you suggested. If even one won't beep, with the other remotes, I'll know to replace the Hopper. Thanks again!


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The official limit is 8 remotes per Hopper/Joey.


----------

